# Quick CEL Question



## patrique (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm currently looking at buying an '05 GTO up here in Canada. Couple of things have me thinking it over. First, it looks like the front bumper has been off the car and the hood is not quite aligned correctly, but all VIN checks are okay, and the frame looks good, so might have been a fender bender or other minor issue.

My question for you guys though is a CEL it has, P0172, which is Rich, Bank 1. From my google searches, it seems that this is usually due to a bad MAF sensor, but is usually thrown with P0175 which is Rich, Bank 2. Seems weird to me that a bad MAF would only only throw a rich on one bank and not both. Anyone have any experience with this code? Car seems to run fine with no rough idle or issues at WOT. Is it something I should be worried about?

There are not many GTO's up here in Canada and this is the only one currently for sale in Ontario so I don't have too much choice, since importing one myself would be a royal pain in the a$$.

Thanks in advance,

Patrique


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My front bumper doesn't line up perfect either. I think that is how it is from the factory. My hood is perfect though. Small fender bender I wouldn't worry about about though. Mine was in one... I fixed it right and have no issues.

The CEL... I would never buy a car with one on. It can be cheap or it can be a number of things. Could of been a modded car that they de-modded to sell. Maybe it just needs a tune... maybe a dirty MAF(I have 52k miles on mine and it DDs and never got dirty).

Are there any current mods that you can see?


----------



## patrique (Feb 16, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> My front bumper doesn't line up perfect either. I think that is how it is from the factory. My hood is perfect though. Small fender bender I wouldn't worry about about though. Mine was in one... I fixed it right and have no issues.
> 
> The CEL... I would never buy a car with one on. It can be cheap or it can be a number of things. Could of been a modded car that they de-modded to sell. Maybe it just needs a tune... maybe a dirty MAF(I have 52k miles on mine and it DDs and never got dirty).
> 
> Are there any current mods that you can see?


None that I can see. It's a repo'd car out of PA. I'm about 50/50 right now. Might wait some, it's a little on the expensive side, but about what I'd expect for it up here. CEL's are always a concern, but damn, I was hoping it would be a gas cap not tight CEL 


Does anyone know what the GM troubleshooting matrix for this CEL is?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Have the codes cleared and then take the car for a test drive, the light might just stay off.


----------



## patrique (Feb 16, 2010)

Rukee said:


> Have the codes cleared and then take the car for a test drive, the light might just stay off.


Yeah, if I was local this would be a lot easier. Unfortunately it's 4 hours drive away. To make it up there a second time just for a look would be tough...... Will have to think about that


----------



## patrique (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's the listing:

2005 Pontiac Gto, Hull, Ottawa, Ontario: My Car Online


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

First, let me say the price on that thing is _insanely_ high. I got one with fewer miles (10k less) in California for a lot cheaper. 

Secondly, sometimes the CEL kind of clears itself. I would have it reset to see if it comes back on. I would demand that whatever is causing the code to be fixed before purchase. For them to ask you to buy it with a code is kind of nuts. 

Personally, if they are listing that car for that much, I would walk away. Either they don't know what the car should be listed at, or they are looking to screw someone. 

It's pretty, but way overpriced.


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

Don't buy that car at that price! It is insanely high. The code you refer to could be from an aftermarket maf. The only one that doesn't throw a code is the SLP one. I know ..(anybody want to buy an aftermarket MAF?). Also I was told the new gen GTO didn't pass Canadian front bumper standards. Does that count for new car sales only? Can you bring an older one in?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Isn't a dealership required to solve a CEL problem before they can sell a car?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Says it has a sunroof and CD changer too, wonder what was done under the hood as well to justify that price?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

HP11 said:


> Isn't a dealership required to solve a CEL problem before they can sell a car?


You'd think. There is no way in hell I'd buy a car from a dealership that has a CEL issue. Way too risky.

$22,995 with issues?

Damn! I guess I was giving my car away if they want that much that one;
516 rwhp/500 rwtq '05 GTO for sale - Corvette Forum


----------



## patrique (Feb 16, 2010)

Dealer said they would fix the CEL issue, no matter what it was, but I was wondering if there might be a more problematic underlying issue.

Again, $23k Canadian is around the going price, there are very few up here since they were never sold through Canadian dealers and only recently became eligable for import. I think I've decided to pass for now though.


----------



## patrique (Feb 16, 2010)

Rukee said:


> Says it has a sunroof and CD changer too, wonder what was done under the hood as well to justify that price?


No sunroof, stock stereo.


----------



## patrique (Feb 16, 2010)

646904GTO said:


> Don't buy that car at that price! It is insanely high. The code you refer to could be from an aftermarket maf. The only one that doesn't throw a code is the SLP one. I know ..(anybody want to buy an aftermarket MAF?). Also I was told the new gen GTO didn't pass Canadian front bumper standards. Does that count for new car sales only? Can you bring an older one in?


I know the price is high compared to the US. That's just the way it goes with imported cars up here.

When the new gen GTO's were being sold new the import laws were different, and they did not meet the front bumper requirements for Canada. Those laws changed about a year ago and now you can import them (along with some other cars not previously available here, like the Mits EVO 8's and 9's). You can now find all these cars here, but the import process is convoluted and takes time and money. 

Bottom line is, this is around the price you have to pay to get a GTO up here. I'm looking at importing too, but then you have to deal with finding one and going through the hastle of time and money. We'll see.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

patrique said:


> No sunroof, stock stereo.


Scroll down the page till you see the "Options" then click the 'description' tab right next to it. It says sunroof and CD changer.


----------



## patrique (Feb 16, 2010)

Rukee said:


> Scroll down the page till you see the "Options" then click the 'description' tab right next to it. It says sunroof and CD changer.


Yeah, that must be an error on the page since I actually test drove the car and those are not on there.


----------

